
Linguistic Traits and Human Capital Formation - Bostonian
https://www.nber.org/papers/w26699
======
Bostonian
Paper is at
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3516313](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3516313)
.

